# ArcherRange finder



## Puggy (Aug 10, 2008)

Just wanted to give a thumbs up for the ArcherRange rangefinder. I purchased one last year and used it on my Kansas bowhunt. It definitely works as advertised. Simple and easy to use. I did compare it to a digital rangefinder before we left and it's very accurate. If your looking to get a cheap, simple to use rangefinder without breaking the bank, I definitely recommend this one. Here's the website......... www.archerrange.com


----------



## droptyne1 (Sep 15, 2008)

I think that was the wrong site you put down. IF you could please post another site. Kinda interested.


----------



## Wyvern Creations (Sep 20, 2006)

The site seems to be down at the moment...that is the correct link. I sell them and I have found them to be a great product that is simple and very affordable. Great little gadget for not alot of cash...
Wyvern


----------



## wimnbowhunter (Apr 13, 2009)

*rangefinders*

howm uch do they cost


----------



## Wyvern Creations (Sep 20, 2006)

Depending on where you get them they are between $40-$50


----------



## wimnbowhunter (Apr 13, 2009)

*how much*

how much would ask for one, are they a laser rangefinder


----------



## Wyvern Creations (Sep 20, 2006)

They are basicly an iclinometer. They figure the distance to your target based on the angle of the tool. They are aimed like a pistol and you press a button which swings a lever on a scale that you read the distance off of. They are designed for tree stand use, not level ground and show true archery distance to the target so you dont undershoot your animal
Wyvern


----------



## wimnbowhunter (Apr 13, 2009)

*price*

whats the price on one of these bad boys again


----------



## WCWade (Oct 22, 2007)

*Thanks guys!*

Thanks for the review Puggy!
I have no idea what's up with the site. I'll get it checked out. 
If anyone needs info, shoot me a pm. I'll post here when I get the site back up.
Thanks Wyvern!

bb


----------



## buckmaster27 (Feb 4, 2005)

im thinking of getting one this year sick of guessing all the time and cant afford a digital rangefinder


----------



## WCWade (Oct 22, 2007)

site's back up www.archerrange.com 

sorry bout that!:embara:


----------



## buckmaster27 (Feb 4, 2005)

just ordered one thru my friend.cant wait to try it out


----------



## buckmaster27 (Feb 4, 2005)

the one qustion i have is what if you can only get say 18ft in the tree how does it work then?since it reads heights of 15,20,25,30.what if can only go so high and its not one of these heights?


----------



## WCWade (Oct 22, 2007)

*Good question*



buckmaster27 said:


> the one qustion i have is what if you can only get say 18ft in the tree how does it work then?since it reads heights of 15,20,25,30.what if can only go so high and its not one of these heights?


Good question.

I have several stands that put me in this same situation. However, the ArcherRange is so accurate, and since it calculates the horizontal distance, it is very simple to get a dead on reading. If you just simply rounded your height up to 20' and used that scale you would be very close.

A couple of other simple things to do would be:

On the directions it says to measure up to, "chest height." The reason to measure up to chest height is this is where you will be holding the rangefinder while aiming. If you are at 18' while standing, sit down while aiming the rangefinder. In most stands for most folks this will put your chest height at about 15 1/2 -16 feet, then use the 15' scale. 

or

You can read the graph as if there is an 18 ' mark. The 18' line is not printed but can easily be estimated.

I think you will be very surprised at the ease of use and accuracy!
Thanks for the question.

bb


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

guys, this is simply the best cheap rangefinder on the market. It is dead on everytime when compared to a digital laser rangefinder...Easy to use, simple directions...And Very easty on the wallet!


----------



## WCWade (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks Mapes!


----------

